# lady fish



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

what are good jigs,bait, and lures for lady fish..................also are they in spawning season because i 've been seeing people bringing themin like every other cast and im not getting anything


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Ladyfish are pretty easy to catch. Where you fishing for them at? On the flats a suspending lure like a MirrOlure MirrOdine or Catch 2000 Jr. will do the trick. 

In the surf you can't beat a silver spoon or a live shrimp and or scaled sardine freelined with a small split shot.


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

SnookMook said:


> Ladyfish are pretty easy to catch. Where you fishing for them at? On the flats a suspending lure like a MirrOlure MirrOdine or Catch 2000 Jr. will do the trick.
> 
> In the surf you can't beat a silver spoon or a live shrimp and or scaled sardine freelined with a small split shot.


i am fishing for them off of the el jobean bridge in port charolette


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I would think at El Jobean any of the above I earlier mentioned would work there actually. It's been my experience that ladyfish are nocturnal feeders. They really turn on at sunset and during the evening hours certainly, but they feed at all times.


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

what species of fish are over at el jobean and what should i use to them..........if u have ever fished at el jobean what was the biggest fish u ever caught there


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Lady fish = eat anything, live shrimp under a cajun thunder works wonders, but y would you want to catch a Poor mans Tarpon anyway????


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

Trout MAn said:


> Lady fish = eat anything, live shrimp under a cajun thunder works wonders, but y would you want to catch a Poor mans Tarpon anyway????


great bait for snook,jewfish, and shark


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

hey, i used to fish eljobean all the time. now, with gas prices, im down to less than once a week. my best lure for the ladyfish was a chartruese jig head with a rootbeer shrimp attached. also, tandem speck rigs work. caught em 2 at a time many times. caught a snook and a tarpon last monday night before 10 pm. tarpon was in the 40 pound range, but the harbor is full of them and big ones too. when fishing at night, just make sure to carry mosquito spray or they will tote you away. fished tonight and not much was going on. tide and wind was right but nothing.


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

bigbear607 said:


> hey, i used to fish eljobean all the time. now, with gas prices, im down to less than once a week. my best lure for the ladyfish was a chartruese jig head with a rootbeer shrimp attached. also, tandem speck rigs work. caught em 2 at a time many times. caught a snook and a tarpon last monday night before 10 pm. tarpon was in the 40 pound range, but the harbor is full of them and big ones too. when fishing at night, just make sure to carry mosquito spray or they will tote you away. fished tonight and not much was going on. tide and wind was right but nothing.


yea nothing was biting last night


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Gotcha, didnt realize you wanted "CUT" bait


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

They'll hit just about anything they can get in their mouth. I like to throw pompano jigs and plastics at them on light tackle.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

emanuel said:


> They'll hit just about anything they can get in their mouth. I like to throw pompano jigs and plastics at them on light tackle.


ditto, pomp jigs are the big time killer for me. plus its nice to get a tasty suprise sometimes when using em for ladyfish :beer:


----------

